# Hey everybody...



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

My name is Sandman and I'm an alcho... Oh wait a minute. Wrong forum. Just kidding. Anyone around the Flint area into canoe fishing? Come on, somebody's got to get this thing rolling. Who's with me? Arghhh!


----------



## itchyrichy (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm from Midland and I love fishing from my canoe. Anybody have any pointers on electric trolling motors, I am thinking on getting one and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

I mounted a piece of plywood to the back of mine and then the motor...most of the time I go solo..so the back end had all the weight!!!battery,motor,and me but now I drop 100lbs. of weight in the front and smooth sailing!!!plus getting back up stream is cake!!!you would not believe how many times I heard the wife way down stream after they past me tell there old man why they don't have a motorhuron river rules!!!well I'm gonna start another thread and maybe ya can give me a answer to it...


----------

